# New here...Thinking of moving to Spain



## shalandjames (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,we are currently living in England and are thinking about uping sticks and coming over to Spain.
We have 4 children ages are 16,12,10 & 7 so would need to find a long term rental which is near by to schools!

My Husband has a good well paid job who are based in Spain (Alicante area) aswell as here so we can relocate through he's work we just need to decide on an area?

We would like somewhere near the sea, i have been looking at Murcia? dont know what you all think to this area for children?

Also we have a little dog,she is a 3 yr old Cavalier king charles and we could never move without her so what are the chances of finding a long term rental that will allow her to move with us?

We own our home here in the UK and would be renting it out untill we are fully settled and staying in Spain.

Any help or advice really i would be so greatful.

Many thanks
sharonx


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, I have visited the area a lot, normally around the los alcazares area, and i really like it, the sea at this area is called the mar menor, it is a large seawater lagoon which is shallow quite a way into the sea, it is idea for children.
I am actually looking to rent in this area from june till november, though untill i go out in april to view properties not sure where i will end up, not even sure what the rental market is like at the moment !
I can recommend this area , but that is from a personal point of view.
cheers
Ray
Ps anyone assist with regards to the rental market around Los Alcazares


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, welcome to the forum. Well you've won half the battle by having a job to come over to. Employment is very hard to come by here. I dont know the area you're looking at too well, but it really needs for you to come over and have a good look around to see what appeals to you. The one thing is that Spain is very child friendly, so anywhere you look should be fine for them. 

Schools are everywhere obviously and I guess from the ages of your kids you're looking at primary and secondary, altho you may find the older 2 will be better in an International school now as the ability to learn a foreign language quickly diminishes as they get older and could hold them back significantly??? Altho you could try it and see?????


As for the dog, well you'll need to get him a passport. The spanish seem pretty laid back about dogs and rental property. I've only come across one who didnt want dogs in the property and we've looked at loads. Renting is the way to go for now, and keeping your UK house - just in case!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## shalandjames (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far guys they are really helpful, i will check out the area of los alcazares thanks for the recommendation,Also thats great news about the dog as i really wouldnt want to levae her behind she is part of the family.
The beach looks lovely and im sure the kids will love it there.
As for schools im really not sure which ones to go for as i would like them all to learn spanish ASAP and putting them through english school wont encourage this will it???
My eldest is 16 so will have finished school so are there colleges or training centres he could go to like there is over here or would he best to find a job?
Has anyone got children of similar ages of 10 & 7 and put them straight into spanish school??? how did they get on?

Sorry for sooooo many questions but its a big decision.

Thanks again xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I came over here with a 10 and 12 yo! We put them both into international school because partly cos thats what they wanted and partly because of the language thing! The 10yo didnt like international school so we then put her into a state school - that was 18 months ago. She didnt like that either, so being "soft touches" we put her back into the international school - she didnt like it again. So now she's in another state school - a secondary school as she's now 12yo!!! I have to say that my son who is now 15 and stayed in the international school speaks infinately better spanish than my "awkward" daughter!!! She says spanish is too difficult!???? She's also at "that" age and actually all she wants to do is go back to the UK - she hates Spain!!!

As for your 16yo, well to go to a spanish college, you would have to pay and he would have to take an entrance exam - in Spanish!! Theres very little work out here, so I wouldnt fancy his chances. Some international schools take kids up to 18 and put them through either the Baccalaureate and/or A-levels, but obviously that will cost and he would need to be up to the standard to do that - hhmm, not a good age to come over really IMO - sorry - prove me wrong LOL???

your 7yo should be fine in state school. I know quite a few now 16yos who came over when they were 6 - 7 and are totally fluent in Spanish - in fact probably better at Spanish than english!!

One thing I will say tho, altho its based on my experience with our international school, is dont think that they dont encourage intergration or spoken Spanish. My sons school has at least 50% Spanish kids there, so they speak both languages in the playground and altho most lessons are in English, they also have lessons in Spanish and they have an hours Spanish lesson everyday!


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shalandjames said:


> Thanks for the replies so far guys they are really helpful, i will check out the area of los alcazares thanks for the recommendation,Also thats great news about the dog as i really wouldnt want to levae her behind she is part of the family.
> The beach looks lovely and im sure the kids will love it there.
> As for schools im really not sure which ones to go for as i would like them all to learn spanish ASAP and putting them through english school wont encourage this will it???
> My eldest is 16 so will have finished school so are there colleges or training centres he could go to like there is over here or would he best to find a job?
> ...


Hi there

you don't say if you mean Alicante city or Province

my 2 kids were 5 & 9ish when they started at Spanish school - no problems for either of them

they are now 10 & 14 & completely 'Spanishified' - although not all kids settle in so easily & sadly some never do

as jojo said - above the age of 10 it's harder to learn the language well enough & quickly enough to pass 'graduado' exams at 16, so an International school taught in English might be the way to go.

For a 16 year old I'm not sure - but any state college type institutions would obviously be taught in Spanish

here is something I wrote for another forum - it might help


> In my opinion (& every expert opinion I have ever read) - not a good idea!
> 
> 
> After the age of around 10 it is harder & harder to just 'pick up' a new language, and if you remember Secondary school the studies are tough enough without trying to learn everything in a new language!
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lofthouse said:


> Hi, I have visited the area a lot, normally around the los alcazares area, and i really like it, the sea at this area is called the mar menor, it is a large seawater lagoon which is shallow quite a way into the sea, it is idea for children.
> I am actually looking to rent in this area from june till november, though untill i go out in april to view properties not sure where i will end up, not even sure what the rental market is like at the moment !
> I can recommend this area , but that is from a personal point of view.
> cheers
> ...


the rental market is good for renters at the mo! Google a few agents in your chosen area, then come over and arrange to view a few. You should be able to haggle the price too

Jo xxx


----------



## jordandion (Feb 8, 2010)

*moving to spain*



shalandjames said:


> Hello,we are currently living in England and are thinking about uping sticks and coming over to Spain.
> We have 4 children ages are 16,12,10 & 7 so would need to find a long term rental which is near by to schools!
> 
> My Husband has a good well paid job who are based in Spain (Alicante area) aswell as here so we can relocate through he's work we just need to decide on an area?
> ...


Hi There

Where in England do you live? we come from Leeds and we have a lovely detached villa with its own pool 25 minutes drive from Alicante airport.
Excellent Spanish and International schools nearby. Chris and Tina who moved here with four children 3 years ago the youngest child 9 11 13 and 15 when they came and all speak excellent Spanish, they started at International school but the youngest ones now go to the local spanish school.
Its a long shot but have you considerd a house swap? If you live anywhere near Leeds maybe a swap could be on the cards.
Good luck!!!!

Mo Cook


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

shalandjames said:


> My Husband has a good well paid job who are based in Spain (Alicante area) as well as here so we can relocate through he's work we just need to decide on an area? sharonx


A word of caution. If you get relocated etc I assume he'll be moved to a Spanish contract. Make sure all employment history will be honoured. It is VERY easy to sack folk here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> A word of caution. If you get relocated etc I assume he'll be moved to a Spanish contract. Make sure all employment history will be honoured. It is VERY easy to sack folk here.


But only if on _temporada_, surely?
But the employment situation is certainly not good and seems to be getting worse.


----------



## shalandjames (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Thanks for that i will tell him to check that out.
We haven't gone for anything just it its very early days in face the paperwork telling us where about he could be based only arrived this morning so we will have a look through all that first.


----------

